# What's your recovery time?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

How long does it take you other guys to reload and go for the next round in bed? At 20 yrs old it was about 8 minutes or so. In my mid thirties, well, after the first one we both fell asleep so there was no round two! lol


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And more importantly, what can you do to improve on things?

In my 40's, I can often get hard again relatively quickly. Sometimes, it just doesn't go down. But as far as firing again in the span of a couple hours? Let's just say friction burns are more likely.

C


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

What's that? lol 

My H or myself tried to go two rounds once... Disaster. One at a time approaching our 40's


----------



## Covertx (Feb 3, 2012)

It takes me about 15 minutes to comfortably get another erection and be ready to go. (27 years old)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

2-5 years

oh wait! This isn't the infidelity forum!!


(and it's called refractory period btw)


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H sometimes goes 'off' again after 20 mins or so (he's 48)


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

At almost 57, it does take me longer than it used to. Erection, no problem, but orgasm is another issue. It really depends on the situation. If we are doing something highly erotic (like sex on the beach at night) I could cum even if we had sex that morning, so I guess that would be 12 hours. The mind does play a part in it. Normally, however, it takes about 24 hours. If we having sex a couple of times a day (like on a romantic trip) I am perfectly happy letting her get off and having mine later. I have also started saving it for her more rather than taking care of myself. I can also go sooner if it has been several days since the last ejaculation.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

47.

Its not like when I was 17.. which was 'eegads..will this thing never die?!?! (even after how many? 5? 6?)' 

I think the first recycle time is about 5-15 minutes at most. After that, 20-30 minutes maybe? we rarely go past a 3-peat..and after 3 or so its up to her - but it doesnt take much. All my wife has to do is touch me and things start to inflate. I totally cant control it. Or if we are sleeping like spoons all she does is wiggle her butt a little bit and here we go again even if I am tired as can be. 

After 3 or 4 rounds though, I am usually feeling pretty sleepy and.. well.. drained.

I can do once or twice a day forever. More than that and I start to fade. 1 day off pretty much recharges my batteries, I think.

I'm not looking forward to the time when its not like this anymore. I know it wont last forever.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Age: 41

Time to reload: 10 minutes

Time to reload (being honest): 2 hours


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

waiwera said:


> My H sometimes goes 'off' again after 20 mins or so (he's 48)


Boy am I ever envious !! Reading these replies kinda temps me to start worrying about my husbands Test levels again, I don't want to go there. 

I would have killed for him being ready to go again in 20 minutes 2 yrs ago.... I was very disturbed my husband of 45 (now 48).....that he generally needed a whole day ...... if we did it in the am, he was generally not able to do it again even in the pm....though he did surprise me on 2 occasions (without any erection meds) ... Although , if we do it at night, he is generally able to go again nicely - after a good sleep -rising his test again -just 7 hours later sometimes, so this is not too bad. 

But 20 minutes, oh my no! I think even in his youth it took that long ! 

This is also called Refractory Period in Men... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refractory_period_(sex)



> In sexuality, the refractory period is the recovery phase after (normally male) orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for an individual to have additional orgasms. Most men are unable to maintain or achieve an erection during this time, and many perceive a psychological feeling of "satiation" and are temporarily uninterested in further sexual activity. The penis may be hypersensitive and further sexual stimulation may even feel painful during this time frame.
> 
> The refractory period varies widely among individuals and across species, ranging from minutes to days.[1] An increased infusion of the hormone oxytocin during ejaculation is believed to be chiefly responsible for the refractory period and the amount by which oxytocin is increased may affect the length of each refractory period.[2] Another chemical which is considered to be responsible for this effect is prolactin, which represses dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal.[3]
> 
> ...


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous, the last paragraph that you quoted from the wiki link is very interesting, and is something I think can be conditioned to some point. I used to have hyper-sensitivity after orgasm. The issue is that my wife normally has multiple orgasms, and my orgasm puts her on the edge of another. She wants that last orgasm (the one after me) more than any of the others. (She calls that one dessert, and says it's always the best one.) 

It used to be that I was so sensitive that it was very difficult for me to stay in place and let her build to her last orgasm, but now, we seem to have conditioned that. I have a little more sensitivity after orgasm now, but not really so much, so I can help her much more on getting her last orgasm of the session.

What makes it sound more like conditioning to me is that after we have sex, I actually stay erect for several minutes, and it is not uncomfortable for me to be touched. If it is masturbation, immediately after orgasm, I will begin to lose the erection ... but I suppose other factors are involved there: Masturbation at its best is still not as stimulating as intercourse with my wife.

As for my refractory time: I don't think I really know now because we don't normally do multiple sessions in one day. I think the biggest reason for no multiples is because my wife orgasms multiple times in one session, so she is really through after one session, and I'm completely satisfied. I would be ready to go again the next day, but my wife gets too sore for consecutive days, so it's almost always at least 48 hours before she's ready to go again. I just know I'm really ready when she is.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

47

I don't get the opportunity to go the second round anymore so I don't know. My wife is one and done.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I've always been hyper-sensitive for a few to maybe 5 minutes. When younger I always kept it up and now it is probably 90% of the time I can keep it stiff enough to keep wife happy if she's not done.

Before 30 there was no delay to organisming again. Now (41) it is 30 minutes the first time and maybe a couple of hours after 3 or more.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im 50, IF i am ever presented the opportunity to go round two (hell, a round one would be great) i will not have another orgasm and would collapse from exhaustion first


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> At almost 57, it does take me longer than it used to. Erection, no problem, but orgasm is another issue. It really depends on the situation. If we are doing something highly erotic (like sex on the beach at night) I could cum even if we had sex that morning, so I guess that would be 12 hours. The mind does play a part in it. Normally, however, it takes about 24 hours. If we having sex a couple of times a day (like on a romantic trip) I am perfectly happy letting her get off and having mine later. I have also started saving it for her more rather than taking care of myself. I can also go sooner if it has been several days since the last ejaculation.


:iagree: You are just like my husband. He is 38. No problems getting erections quickly, just retarded ejaculation until the next day. We put one day between encounters to combat his problem and it works like a charm. Four times a week is not ideal, but it is a good compromise since I want it every day.

When we are on a romantic trip, we have sex much more frequently.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

shy_guy said:


> SimplyAmorous, the last paragraph that you quoted from the wiki link is very interesting, and is something I think can be conditioned to some point. I used to have hyper-sensitivity after orgasm. The issue is that my wife normally has multiple orgasms, and my orgasm puts her on the edge of another. She wants that last orgasm (the one after me) more than any of the others. (She calls that one dessert, and says it's always the best one.)


 Honestly, ShyGuy, I do not understand this for the life of me. I remember reading about multiple orgasms in men and I believe my husband has them constantly - I can feel those spasms ....WE have to stop , be still for a moment or 2 or he is going to BLOW (with all that heavy breathing)...... so in that sense he is a multiple orgasmic man..... but ME.... only once in my life did I get two in one session .... it was during my HIGH HIGH drive phase and the 2nd one was less intense than the 1st, and followed about 2 minutes later. 

The way my body works.... I do not understand or could comprehend this multiple orgasm thing women experience ..... unless it just means the woman comes very close (she is in the throws of erotic euphoria....BUT , like the man, if she doesn't stop the friction or slow it down a little -- she is going to go over that edge, and still building towards that one FINAL finale -like a rushing flood overtakes your whole body somehow (words escape me)...... if this is not what you mean, I just say ...

WOW... wish I could do that !!


> It used to be that I was so sensitive that it was very difficult for me to stay in place and let her build to her last orgasm, but now, we seem to have conditioned that. I have a little more sensitivity after orgasm now, but not really so much, so I can help her much more on getting her last orgasm of the session.


 With this paragragh, it almost sounds like what I am talking about ?? *Is her LAST the BIG ONE *?? My husband has conditioned himself to "hold out" for me - he has always been a master at this... even if he is hanging on for dear life, he manages somehow, it means that much to him for us to finish togehter.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> :iagree: You are just like my husband. He is 38. No problems getting erections quickly, just retarded ejaculation until the next day. We put one day between encounters to combat his problem and it works like a charm. Four times a week is not ideal, but it is a good compromise since I want it every day.
> 
> When we are on a romantic trip, we have sex much more frequently.


I wonder sometimes if circumcision has an impact. i know that some nerves are lost and the glans, since it is no linger protected, loses some sensitivity. Studies are inconclusive, but I still wonder. We are the opposite of you guys. I want it every day and can go every day. My wife is satisfied with 3 times a week. I am not complaining though, especially after I read about the no sex marriages on here. We are going to do the "7 day sex challenge" soon. We sill see how it goes.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Cherry said:


> What's that? lol
> 
> One at a time approaching our 40's


Same here. He's 46.

Once in a blue moon he will go twice but that's NOT normal.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

At 46 my husband is pretty consistently able to get an erection fairly quickly (5-15 minutes) for a second go-round and can almost always orgasm. A third round usually requires 30-45 minutes rest though, and about half the time ends with one or the other of us tapping out from pure exhaustion. It's still worth it though!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Boy am I ever envious !! Reading these replies kinda temps me to start worrying about my husbands Test levels again, I don't want to go there.
> 
> I would have killed for him being ready to go again in 20 minutes 2 yrs ago.... I was very disturbed my husband of 45 (now 48).....that he generally needed a whole day ...... if we did it in the am, he was generally not able to do it again even in the pm....though he did surprise me on 2 occasions (without any erection meds) ... Although , if we do it at night, he is generally able to go again nicely - after a good sleep -rising his test again -just 7 hours later sometimes, so this is not too bad.
> 
> ...


Yes isn't he clever 

Mindyou he has a very high drive...always has.

These days this only occurs when we have either sunday morning sex (which happens most weeks) or 'naughty weekend away' daytime sex... when we can lie in bed cuddling and chatting for 20 mins or so after the deed.

Silly as I am though... in our early years ago (20+ years) I would worry that the first time didn't feel good enough and that's why he wanted to go again.... cause he wasn't satisfied.

I got over that worry... and just enjoy it now a days.

Then there are the days when his head THINKS he wants to go again...but his body say's..."no way mate...your 48...act your age! LOL!! Gotta give him points for trying I suppose.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> The way my body works.... I do not understand or could comprehend this multiple orgasm thing women experience ..... unless it just means the woman comes very close (she is in the throws of erotic euphoria....BUT , like the man, if she doesn't stop the friction or slow it down a little -- she is going to go over that edge, and still building towards that one FINAL finale -like a rushing flood overtakes your whole body somehow (words escape me)...... if this is not what you mean, I just say ...
> 
> WOW... wish I could do that !!
> 
> With this paragragh, it almost sounds like what I am talking about ?? *Is her LAST the BIG ONE *??


I'm pretty sure I recognize it - every signal is the same in her early and last orgasms, just with a little variance in intensity. I even get the quivering and clenching of the internal muscles. She says her erogenous zones are "ticklish" right after she releases, so we pause, but she's not holding anything back at that point - she went over the edge and is relaxed and happy. After just a moment, her erogenous zones can be stimulated again without her feeling ticklish, so we can begin motion and stimulation again, and we will slowly build it up again.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> I wonder sometimes if circumcision has an impact. i know that some nerves are lost and the glans, since it is no linger protected, loses some sensitivity. Studies are inconclusive, but I still wonder. We are the opposite of you guys. I want it every day and can go every day. My wife is satisfied with 3 times a week. I am not complaining though, especially after I read about the no sex marriages on here. We are going to do the "7 day sex challenge" soon. We sill see how it goes.


Ugh, uncircumsized kocks look disgusting to me and they also stink. The few uncut men I have slept with all had odor problems under the skin; they only got BJ's after a shower. I would never marry an uncut man.

I have learned to be okay with four times a week. Reading this forum shows me that we are very lucky indeed; no sexual issues at all.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

stritle said:


> no recovery time to speak of. just an awkward pause, shiver and giver. (low prolactin)
> after 2 they take too long though, 3 is rare. 4 is asking for a heart attack.


Looking from this thread with my high sex drive, maybe i should give the 21 year old boy a go.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm 47 and in a sexless marriage - maybe once a month 'duty' sex if I am lucky.
Could I go on for a second round if given the chance....Yes probably but after about 30 mins and with direct stimulation...

Circumcision? :smthumbup:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

For my husband (42 yrs) it depends on how tired he is from work. On the weekends he can go 3 times a day. It's very common for him to go at least twice on a weekend day. We can also have sex in the morning on a weekday and again at night (as long as he's not beat up from a hard physical day at work. Then he only wants to sleep).

I'd say 30 min. is his quickest recovery time. We don't do it that soon very often, but I'm always very impressed when he can.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am sooo jealous !! I don't like these replies!! I'm just kidding  God bless you all - enjoy it while you have it !!

...When the Encronologist told me my husbands tests levels were consistent with a 60 yr old man's, I guess she knew what she was talking about!! (that comment of hers bothered me terribly- caused me a river of worry). His levels were between 323 - 503 being the highest out of 9 different morning tests over a span of maybe 6 months when he was 45. 

This surely explains why he can't do it 2-3 times a day , or some 30 minutes later. He told me he'd do it 5 times a day IF he could. All you guys must have normal Test levels for your age (500- 600ish in 40's) or higher than average.

The fact we manage to still "do it" sometimes as much as 6 times a week (without meds), I guess I am damn lucky considering he has the "drive" of a 60 yr old !! I can't help but worry about this as he gets older though, she did tell me he may need therapy someday.

Isn't their any other men on here like my husband...who needs a good 6 hours or so- at least ?? I can get him semi-hard maybe 4 hours later, but not enough to go at it..nope, that ain't gonna happen! 

Only once (about 2 yrs ago now) was we able to do it in the morning, then 4 hours later - but he had a cialis in his system at that time.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, SA. You seem to have one of the better sex lives on this board. LOL

You have 2 willing partners concerned with each others needs, plenty of love for one another and sex several times a week. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the shape I'm in makes a huge difference.

if I'm exercising on a regular basis then 5-10 min

if no exercising the next day. LOL

also depends on how enthused the wife is for round 2.

alcholo also is a factor if I've been drinking round one can take quite a while so round 2 wouldn't enter in the picture.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Wife was 'once and done'for 15 years. I remember thinking 'what a waste!' because I always stayed hard after orgasm.

Recently she lost her drive altogether (suspect abuse issues in childhood) so we have sex when my need gets too great and now I go soft right after. Maybe a mental state thing? 

Personal best? Twice in 5 minutes (solo) then 2 more times in the next 8 hours. Then with the wife that night. I wonder what my testosterone was that day?!


----------



## truumarriage (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd say it takes my H about 10-15 mins or so. The other day I jokingly told him that I bet he couldn't go again after we had just finished, I was wrong! I think it depends on how turned on we are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

